# بالسرعة القصوى لو سمحتم (هيدرازين )



## essaali7575 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد معلومات حول الهيدرازين استخداماته و تركيبه تأثيره + مصادره طرق استعماله في معالجة المياه وما هي المواد البديلة له
وبارك الله بكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الهيدرازين تركيبه N2H4 وهو مادة قابلة للاشتعال وتستخدم كوقود للصواريخ وايضا تستخدم في معالجة الماء بالتفاعل مع الاكسجين للخلص منه حسب المعادلة التالية :-
N2H4 + O2 ------------> H2O + N2 وفي هذه الحالة نمنع تآكل المعدن للمراجل البخارية وهو يتحلل على درجة حرارة اكثر من 200 درجة مئوية ليعطي الامونيا مما يساعد على رفع درجة الحموضة ( القاعدية ) ويجب الحرص الشديد عند استخدام هذه المادة حيث انها من المواد المسرطنة وقد تم حظرها في بعض الدول الا اننا ما زلنا نستخدمها في محطاتنا البخارية بعناية شديدة حيث يكون تركيزها في مياه المرجل ما بين 5 و 50 ppb وقد تم تصنيع مواد بديلة للهيدرازين تقوم بنفس المهمة دون مخاطر وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يتم استخدام الهيدرازين بعد تحضير محلول منه بتركيز 2 غرام لكل لتر وفي حالات الحفظ للمراجل يتم رفع التركيز الى مستوى يعتمد على الوقت المراد لحفظ المرجل


----------



## essaali7575 (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ نبيل عواد الغباري واتمنى من حضرتك ذكر بعض المواد البديلة للهيدرازين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يناير 2010)

هناك مادة بديلة حاليا تسمى TRIACT حيث تغني عن الهيدرازين والفوسفات ( Na3PO4 ) في المراجل البخارية وهناك بعض الشركات اعطت اسماء تجاية مختلفة لهذه البدائل . وسأحاول ذكر بعض هذه الشركات لاحقا زبتوفيق الله


----------



## ehabaly (3 يونيو 2010)

Triactما تركيبها


----------



## ام محمد فؤاد (16 يونيو 2010)

للعلم المادة البديلة للهيدرازين هى كبريتيت الصوديوم وليس فوسفات الصوديوم اما فوسفات الصوديوم يضاف فى المراجل للتخلص من عنصر الكالسيوم وعنصر الماغنسيوم اذا تواجدا داخل الغلاية اما كبريتيت الصوديوم فيستخدم للتخلص من الاكسجين وشكرا للسادة بالموقع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يونيو 2010)

اختي ام محمد السلام عليكم
السلفايت لا يستخدم في الحرارة والضغط العاليين بينما السلفايت يمكن استخدامة في المراجل المساعدة ذات الضغط المنخفض . وهناك اسم تجاري لمادة بديلة للهيدرازين تسمى هيلامين على ما اعتقد وهذه المادة لم اجربها ولكن حسب كلام المسوقين لها قالوا انها يمكن ان تقوم وحدها بمعالجة مياه المراجل وفي اسوأ المواصفات . وهم على استعداد لتجربة هذه الماده على مسؤوليتهم في اي مرجل وحتى لو استخدمو مياه البحر مباشرة .( حسب رأيهم )
وبتوفيق الله


----------

